# 1995 nissan 2wd 5-speed transmission problem



## 2500hd (Feb 29, 2012)

1995 nissan hardbody truck 2wd with 5-speed trans and 115k miles on the clock... heres the issue: sometimes it wants to shift funny into 3rd gear, other times it shifts fine like butter. most of the time it feels like you have to jam it into 3rd... its been like this for a long time hasnt gotten any better or worse either. tried adding more fluid, but did not help. all other gears feel fine. does it need a transmission? or is there any common problems with any bushings or anything that would cause this?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

kind of sounds like sincros... have you drained it and looked for any metal pieces?


----------



## 2500hd (Feb 29, 2012)

no have not drained trans. i actually went ahead and bought a used trans for a '97 truck hopefully it will work?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure you're using the proper tranny oil. The MT takes a GL-4 75W-90 gear oil.

Also check for the proper clutch pedal free play. If there's too much free play, then the clutch doesn't fully release when the pedal is depressed. This can cause the hard shifting. The spec calls for 9-16 mm (0.35-0.63") of free play.


----------



## 2500hd (Feb 29, 2012)

well the clutch pedal does feel weird... it releases pretty low and sometimes feels like it sinks or gets stuck close to the floor so ill stick my toes under the pedal and pull the pedal a little and it will spring back to the top... i know that is not normal, but it shifts into all other gears fine. its only 3rd and 4th gear. 3rd gear most of the time feels really really tight, then when you shift into 4th theres a really quick grind right as the shifter enters the slot... just a quick "bzztt" right before it falls into gear. sometimes 3rd and 4th are just fine. i just dont want to go ahead and do a clutch/master cylinder only find out ive got to pull the trans back out to replace it.... i bought a trans from a '97 model truck and guy said it worked great, will that trans work in this '95?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

95 can be a transitional year .. meaning you may have a 95 and earlier trans or a 96 and up trans..

the difference is the elctronic speed sensor..

the 95 has a manual speedo cable...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

_"well the clutch pedal does feel weird... it releases pretty low and sometimes feels like it sinks or gets stuck close to the floor so ill stick my toes under the pedal and pull the pedal a little and it will spring back to the top"_

These are signs of a hydraulic clutch system problem, not of a trans mechanical issue. Before you go through the trouble of swapping transmissions, fix this first and you may find out you don't have a transmission problem at all. First place to check is the clutch slave. Look for signs of fluid leakage; peel back the dust boot a little, if you have to. Also check the back of the clutch master. If there is low fluid or air in the system, the clutch fork will not travel as much as it should and result in gear grinding.


----------



## 2500hd (Feb 29, 2012)

yes, but the thing is... its only 3rd and 4th gear. when the pedal goes soft or stays at the floor it will not allow me to put the shifter into any gear. if it were purely a hydraulic problem im sure i would see signs of shift problems with the other gears too? ive just read so many threads on the internet about transmission problems with the 5-speeds in these trucks and the way that 3rd gear feels seems like the syncro(s) is messed up... also hear a whining noise while driving like its coming from the drivetrain... i just figured heck i only have about $1,400 in the truck and they sell for around $3,500 here... i paid $150 for the transmission, a clutch is about $150 and a master cylinder/slave cylinder cant be more than $300 combined that i would just do the entire system... more than likely i will replace master/slave before i mess with clutch/trans just in case, but i need to know if a '97 trans will work in a '95 truck?


----------



## 2500hd (Feb 29, 2012)

anyone know if a '97 trans will work in a '95 truck?


----------

